

Ask HN: Looking to work with someone on anything - VolatileVoid

I live in Tel Aviv and I&#x27;m looking for someone who lives in the area to work with on _ANYTHING_.<p>Some more details: I have a full time job, and you probably do as well. I don&#x27;t have any ideas, but I&#x27;d love to brainstorm and come up with an idea. Ideally it&#x27;ll be something challenging and interesting and totally out of our comfort zone. The goal here is to learn and do something just for fun. If it goes well: great! If it doesn&#x27;t: great!<p>This is really a call to everyone, whether you live in the TLV area or not. However my connectivity from work is highly limited, and so it might just be easier if you do live here so we&#x27;re at least time-zone aligned.<p>I can dedicate about 10 hours a week, maybe more, and I&#x27;m open to working on anything.<p>Contact info is in my bio here.
======
sauravt
You should check out this subreddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/CollaborateCode/](http://www.reddit.com/r/CollaborateCode/)

There are a couple of open projects out there and more to follow.

~~~
VolatileVoid
Thanks, I'll browse it.

Ideally I'd like to start something of my own with someone else, and ideally
it'd be aligned with my time zone (and maybe even someone who I can meet face
to face).

But this is definitely a good start. Thanks.

